
Amazon Announces EC2 Container Service for Managing Docker Containers on AWS - ferrantim
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/13/amazon-announces-ec2-container-service-for-managing-docker-containers-on-aws/?ncid=rss
======
preillyme
So not anymore than I can do with Mesos and Docker on other cloud providers. I
can use Marathon for a nice UI as well.

